# New...really need some help



## stargold2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,I am new to this forum, and I know there have been a lot of posts from people in similar situations to me but I felt I needed to put my own situation out there.I am 21 and in the middle of my first year of my second university course. I finally knew what was right for me and after a lot of heartache I changed. This past term I have enjoyed myself so much, met some really great people and finally felt comfortable in my own skin for the first time in my life.Then in November I went to the doctors and he pressed my stomach which was really painful. From then on I had D every day for two months. This then developed into really bad pain and now after seeing another doctor I have been diagnosed with IBS. I don't eat wheat or dairy and am trying to cut nearly everything out of my diet. I am on the third type of tablets...the peppermint ones...which seem to be having no effect like the other two.Basically I just don't know what to do. I am missing starting back for this term because I am literally housebound most of the time. I don't know how I am going to be able to cope at uni, especially as I have to go out on placement to people's houses this term. I really need some help and advice because I am so depressed. I am in pain all the time, all my tests have come back normal which I read is pretty common with IBS. I am taking codeine to try and stop the D which is kind of working, but having no effect on the pain, and also the anxiety which comes with it all. The D comes and goes these days but it is the pain which is the problem, which my doctor doesn't seem to understand...as well as the feeling that I need to go to the toilet all the time. My family are supportive but I feel they think it is because I am unhappy, which (for once!) is not true!I feel like I am losing everything I worked so hard to get and I just don't know what to do.Please, if anyone has any help or advice please write back.Thanks.


----------



## sacha (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,im sacha im 22, i am new on here too.You sound like your in a similar position to me, i have lost two jobs because of my ibs, so i am currently not working. I also take codine tablets for my pain they do sometimes help me. I have also tried many tablets given to me by the doctor but none seem to do any thing. I am currently on some at the mo to try and stop the spasams before i eat.I have been feeling very low and fed up, i have been suffering for about 5 years now, i have cut gluten and wheat from my diet, so now eat from the free from range which i buy from sainsburys but unfortunatly its more expensive than normal food, but if it helps a bit its worth it. Do u eat food from that range or similar as other supermarkets do it as you dont eat wheat or diary?Its good that your family are supportive, i have trouble with mine believing me, except my partner hes great!!!I think talking on here to people who understand what we are going through is helpfull, even though it cant help your symptoms it might help you not feel like your alone.It is hard but you have got to stay positive, try your best to focus on uni, so your not thinking of it. I am going to college in september then uni to do a teaching degree, so i am trying my best to focus on that, because its something which i cant wait to do. You will have your up and down days, but eventually will find things you can eat and cant. Try doing a food diary it helped me, it allows you to see what foods trigger your symptoms off more.I am here as a new friend,sacha x


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey there, Sorry you are in so much pain.I was a bit like you when i started my course. It will get easier. What is the "3rd type of tablets", I have never heard that phrase.Try not to take too much codeine because it is addictive! Can you try something like imodium to stop the diarrhoea? You can buy it generically over the counter and it costs much less than the branded stuff- that might help. You could also try taking an antispasmodic like mebeverine or buscopan and that can help with the cramping pain. I didn't find peppermint tablets to be much cop to be honest. I don't even like peppermint tea! Yuck!What course are you studying at university?


----------

